# اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا



## osama1 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا :smil13: 

هذة الصوره تتغير كل 24 ساعه 

وراح تشوفونها تتغير يوم بعد يوم. ولخمسين سنه*







*منتظر ردكم *


----------



## ارووجة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اها جميل  ^_^

بس ممكن اعرف مين اللي راسم الصورة دي


وهشوف  بكرة ازاي هتتغير



مرسي ليك اخي على الصورة الجميلة
ربنا معاك


----------



## †gomana† (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بتتغير بجد ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟
هانشوف بكرة ع راى روووجة
ميرسي ليك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*ازاى هتتغير 

انا شفت صورة تانية غير دى و بردة قالت بتتغير 

لاكن متغيرتش ولا حاجة

لما نشوف بكرة هتتغير ازاى

طيب ممكن نعرف اية اللى هيتغير فيها ؟؟

:dntknw: 

شكرآ على الصورة اسامة

و انا هحاول اجيب التانية و اجيبلكم التعليق عليها*


----------



## osama1 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*تحيه*

*شكرا لردكم الجميل 

ليه انتم مش مصدقيين اللي هي هتتغيير   وانا لما اقول بتتغيير يبقي بتتغيير

انتظروا ال24 ساعه تخلص وهتشوفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وهتصدقووووووووووووووووووووووو

سلام المسيح معاكم وكل سنه وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## †gomana† (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا فعلا يافراشة انا استغربت اوى لما شوفت الموضوع ومش كنت مصدقة بجد*
*بس زوهلت لما دخلت النهاردة عشان اشوفها وفعلا اتغيرت*

*امبارح الصورة كانت عبارة عن ملاكين شايلين غصن الزيتون والنهاردة صورة تانية*
*بجد انت رائع يااسامة انت جايب الصورة دى منين*

*بعد اذنك هايتثبت الموضوع وبعد اذنك كمان هانقل الصورة وهانزلها ع المواقع والجروبات*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ومنتتظرين كل الجديد*​


----------



## !|!piro!|! (31 ديسمبر 2006)

_* انا بصراحه مكنتش مصدق الاول قولت جايز  الموضوع هزار.. واستنيت الـ 24 ساعه والصوره فعلا اتغيرت.. بس هو مين الى رسم الصوره دى!!*_


----------



## حمامة الروض (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الصورة ماطلعت ياليت تعمل لينك ثاني 

بعدين ايش معانا تغيرها ؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 يناير 2007)

الصورة روعة وقمة في النقاااء،بس جيبلنا الصورة لمّا تتغير،معليش؟


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2007)

تقريبا ياجماعة انا لما نزلتها ع باقى المواقع
الاعضاء قالوا انه عبارة هن برنامج يومى بيغير الصورة كل 24 ساعة
زى نظام آية كل يوم

بس انا مش مصدقة برده بس مووضع رائع عنجد​


----------



## ارووجة (6 يناير 2007)

اي كلامك صح جومانا

الصورة تغييرت

اكيد برنامج
بكون نفس لينك الصورة  بس الصورة بغيروها


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 يناير 2007)

؟


----------



## Mena.T.L (6 يناير 2007)

*ده ممكن تكون يا جماعة عبارة عن انى الموقع الرئيسى ليها بيغير الصورة لكن مع ثبات اللينك ليها تقريبا مممكن يكون ده السبب وشكراً 

))الحل منقول ))*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

شكراً،بس الموضوع شبه بديهي..
المهم الصور حلوة،مش كده؟
الله يرحم ضعفنا نحن الضعفاء،ويباركنا باسم الرب.آمين.


----------



## GOGO_2006 (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع خورافة


----------



## minaphone2 (12 يناير 2007)

طبعاً يا جماعه نشكر الاستاذ اسامه على الموضوع الهايل ده 
بس بصراحه الموضوع بسيط ولا معجزه ولا حاجه ديه مش اغرب صوره في العالم ..................لانه ببساطه عباره عن كارت( الصوره بتتغير على نفس اللينك علشان كده انتو بتشوفوا كل يوم صوره جديده كل يوم ) ده موقع الكروت اللى بتتغير

http://angelwinks.webby.com/images/

وديه صوره من الموقع بثبت الكلام اللى انا بقوله​


​


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

ماشى ياباشا جميل اوى
نادر ناجى


----------



## Nemoo (23 يناير 2007)

الصوره فعلا بتتغير مشكور اخى


----------



## minaphone2 (30 يناير 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> الصوره فعلا بتتغير مشكور اخى​




بتتغير ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت مشفتش الرد اللى انا رديته على موضوع التغير ده

الموضوع مش معجزه ولا الصوره بتتغير ولا حاجه ده الموضوع كله كارت 

وهافكرك تانى بالرد بتاعى اقراه وادخل على الموقع ةشوف الصوره بتتغير ولا لا ​


minaphone2 قال:


> بصراحه الموضوع بسيط ولا معجزه ولا حاجه ديه مش اغرب صوره في العالم ..................
> لانه ببساطه عباره عن كارت( الصوره بتتغير على نفس اللينك علشان كده انتو بتشوفوا كل يوم صوره جديده كل يوم )
> ده موقع الكروت اللى بتتغير
> 
> ...





مش اى حاجه تقولوا عليها معجزه وخلاص لازم تتاكد علشان تقول انها معجزه​


----------



## Michael Nagi (31 يناير 2007)

أنا أول مرة أدخل الموقع ومن جمالة نفسى مخرجش منه ابدا


----------



## جاسى (3 فبراير 2007)

بجد تحفه ربنا يباركك


----------



## كرستينا (4 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا اسامه وشكرا على الصورة


----------



## kamer14 (7 فبراير 2007)

ايزاى؟:smil13:


----------



## فيدو ديدو (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kevin melad (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحيه*



osama1 قال:


> *شكرا لردكم الجميل
> 
> ليه انتم مش مصدقيين اللي هي هتتغيير   وانا لما اقول بتتغيير يبقي بتتغيير
> 
> ...



ماشى يا اوسامة لم نشوف:t19:


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســا*

الصوره جميله حتى لو ان اللى فيها ثابت فاللى فيها رب المجد هو امس واليوم والى الابد


----------



## bnt elra3y (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســا*

فعلا انا لاحظت ان الصورة بتتغير بس انا مش مصدقة مش عارفة ليه حاسة فعلا زى مااخواتنا فى المنتدى مابيقولو لينك بيغير الصورة كل 24 ساعة 
بس شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## blackrock (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

صورة جميله بس مستنين تحقيق الوعد بتغيير الصوره يوميا
رب المجد يساعدكم


----------



## Tabitha (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

صورة جميلة شكراً أسامة

لكن لو طبعت الصورة على جهازك هل هاتفضل تتغير !! 

:t31:


----------



## noraa (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

شكرا  ومنتظرىة اشوفها ل ما تتغير


----------



## يوسف المطرف (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

يسلموو عالصورة000

بس انا اعتقد اذا حفضتها بالجهاز ماتتغير00 بس بالمنتدا تتغير والله اعلم


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

ميرسى كتير على الصوره  اللى الكل بيشكر فيها
 بعد 24 ساعه هقولوكوا  ايه راييى 
ميرسى يا اسامه 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## alhor (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*



طوبى لمن امنوا ولم يروا

شكرا على الصورة 


تحياتى​


----------



## googa2007 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

هى فكرة كويسة علشان الاعضاء تزور الموضوع
كل يوم و المشاهدات تزيد 
انا اول مرة اشوفها وهاسجلها عندى واقارنها بكرة
وعموما شكرا


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*



الصورة فعلا بتتغير 

ممكن يااسامه تقول لنا بيانات الصورة او معلومات عنها واين توجد 

ارجوا الرد ضرورى ضرورى

انا واثق انك وضعت الصورة بركة للمنتدى واعضاءه وزواره

شكرا يا اسامه 

وارجوا الرد




تحياتى​


----------



## googa2007 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

فعلا الصورة اتغيرت
وشكرا عليها


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*



alhor قال:


> الصورة فعلا بتتغير
> 
> ممكن يااسامه تقول لنا بيانات الصورة او معلومات عنها واين توجد
> 
> ...






مش عايز ترد ليه يااسامة


مافيش بيانات ولا معلومات للصورة ؟


مش ممكن 


فكر ورد ​


----------



## sabooha75 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*



osama1 قال:


> *اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا :smil13: *
> 
> *هذة الصوره تتغير كل 24 ساعه *
> 
> ...


 

سلام،
انا شفت الصورة امبارح بس هي ما اتغيرت لحد الساعة ؟؟؟؟ 


شكرا ليكم :dntknw:


----------



## googa2007 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

فعلا الصورة اتغيرت
شكرا لك وانا آسف على تعليقى السابق
الرب يباركك​


----------



## sabooha75 (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

سلام
الصورة اتغيرت فعلاً. .....................شكراً
واعتقد بأن الفكره في كون اللنك بتاع الصورة متغير كل 24 ساعه زي فكرة التوقيت اللي في الباوربوينت تمام   .


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

مرسي يا حبي علي الصورة


----------



## hard_angel (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

شكرا على الصوره بس ما اتوقع تتغير بسسس إلي بتغير اللنك زي ما حكى sabooha75


شكرااا​


----------



## غصن زيتون (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

الصــور جميلــة ...
                ودة المهــــــم .....
                              مشكــــور يا اخـــــى .......


----------



## timon20080 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

ممكن لينك للصورة علشان اقدر احملها ارفعها بس بلللليز و شكرا


----------



## vetooo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

بصراحة انا فى المواضيع دى انا توما طب لما هى هاتتغير ممكن تقولى امبارح كانت ايه 
وان غداَ لناظره قريب 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## املا (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

ربنا يباركك يسلمو


----------



## بيتر_مجدي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

دي فعلا اتغيرت اسم الصليب بس انا عايز اعرف ايه موضوع الصوره دي حد بيغيرها ولا ايه الموضوع


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

thx alot for a picture
God bless you


----------



## امير مسيحي (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

شكرا على الصورة  لكن انا عايز اعرف لية بتتغير على الموقع بس


----------



## كارلوس جون (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

[SIZE="5[FONT="Arial Black"]"]:dntknw:الصورة جميلة اوي بس ايه سر انها بتتغير [/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*



غريييييييييييييبة جداااا انا فعلا شفتها فى نفس الموضوع ده 

قبل كده  وكانت الصورة مختلفه 

طيب ازاى بيحصل كده !!!!!!!!!!!! 




​


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

*الصورة روعة وانا حستنى 24 ساعة عشن اشوفها لما تتغير  
ميرسى لييييييييك*


----------



## noraa (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

هو بصراحةانا  دخلت لى صورة ذى دى قبل كدة وللاف ملقتش الصورة اتغيرت هنشوف الصورة دى هتعملاية


----------



## sondos_m2006 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين انا مكنتش مصدقة انها فعلا بتتغير لكن شفت بنفسى شكرا ليك بس برضه العقل البشرى من حقه يدور على تفسير لكده بس دى مش بتتغير غير على المنتدى وبش انا سيفتها عندى على الجهاز ثابتة*


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اغرب صورة في العــالم تتغيــر بعــد 24ســاعه يوميا*

طب ازاى يعنى ادينى مستنى 
شكرا على الصورة الرائعة


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اوي علي تعبك بس هستني 24ساعة


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا اسامه​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_هنزلها واراقب_
_شكرا كتييير اسامة_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

حاجه غريبه 

ميرررسى على الصوره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور ره رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصوره

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليك علي الصورة ومنتظرة بكر هاشوفها بتتغير ولا لا؟
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

انا شوفتها النهاردة 

لقيتها اتغيرت

امبارح كانت صورة تانيه​


----------



## vetaa (30 أبريل 2009)

*انا كمان شوفتها من يومين اتغيرت
ايا كانت الاراء هى حاجة جميله

شكرا ليك
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2009)

انا الصراحة مش مصدق انها نفس الصورة 

متهيالى بتتغير من سيرفر الموقع تلقائى كل 24 ساعة

انا حفظتها عندى وشوف هتتغير ولا لا 

وعلى فكرة هيا ممكن تتعمل ببرنامج 

وتظبط ان الصور تتغير كل 24 ساعة 

ولو عايزين ممكن اعملكم صورة زيها بالظبط فى 5 دقايق


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (4 مايو 2009)

على فكرة يا جماعة الفكرة بتاعتها سهله خالص و هو إن الصورة لها رابط و يتم تغييرها كل 24 ساعة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------

